

My friends and I built a Sig Figs calculator. Suggestions/Thoughts wanted - bogglex

We want to expand this to other areas. Suggestions? Comments? Thoughts? http://sigfigscalculator.appspot.com/
======
davorak
A note:

6 x 6 = 40

I was taught to read 40 at 4.0 * 10^1 which has two sig figs. 4 * 10^1 would
have 1 sig fig. I can not a web reference which uses 40 as a one sig fig
notation with only a few minutes time. You might want to add to your
explanation why 40 and similar numbers are to be considered one sig fig if you
are using a different style of notation.

~~~
bogglex
40 is 1 sig fig. you have to add a decimal (40.) to make it 2 sig figs. Thanks
for the input, we will update.

~~~
davorak
I do not believe that had ever been emphasized, definitely never
tested/quizzed on, in any of my courses.

------
labpdx
Clickable: <http://sigfigscalculator.appspot.com/>

------
anywherenotes
what does 6 times 6 equal to when you run it?

~~~
bogglex
6 x 6 = 36. If you have only 1 significant figure then it equals 40. 6.0 x 6.0
would equal 36.

